# Case DC4



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi there i was looking for a Case DC-4 wiring schematic with a 12 volt switchover kit? thanks for the hellp Paul


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome, There are a couple of Case guys that are around quite a bit. I hope they will have something for you later, I didn't see them on-line right now.

Enjoy the site!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

klutchman04, welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: Great to have you aboard! I am sure between Parts Man, Casemand, and Bear; we can come up with what you are looking for. Hope you will continue and be a regular poster.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Paul,
This is all I have for a wiring diagram. I think all you would need is to wire in a resister to make it 12 voltI know we usually stock them at work. Heck, found one in my bedroom. It's part number 1940950 under Case. Jusy don't ask why it was in the bedroom. The attachment will show wiring for a mag system. Hope this will help.
caseman-d
:spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile spinsmile :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

klutchman most of my 6 volt tractors and trucks have been swithched to 12 volt. with the mechanical voltage regulator you can crank the voltage up to 12 and put a resistor before the batt side of the coil. on my trucks i use a delco alternator. on my tractors with magnetos i generally use the crank to start them


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks for the additional information bear.
caseman-d


----------

